
I made the switch from Aperture to Photos - geerlingguy
http://www.jeffgeerling.com/blog/2016/i-made-switch-aperture-photos
======
geerlingguy
tl;dr: ~600 GB photo library, took ~3 weeks to migrate, some things are
awesome (access to all my photos everywhere, on any device), some things less
so (faces don't get synced, no loupe, no five-star rating system, no pro-level
editing/batch workflows). All-in-all, I wish Apple didn't ditch Aperture...
but it's not the end of the world moving to Photos.

